# I need somebody help me to fix my problem with my mp3 ( Sony NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device



## yoko (May 22, 2007)

After i formated my USB , it has warnned the format error and i can't play my music in my USB . Somebody help me to solve that problem , please.I 've tried to download the USB storage format tool to solve that problem but i didn't successful.HELP ME , Please .....


----------



## dikushi (Apr 5, 2008)

need somebody help me to fix my problem with my mp3 , Sony NWWM MEM AAD2 

I Format it

He cannot play


----------



## gangastas (Apr 16, 2008)

dikushi said:


> need somebody help me to fix my problem with my mp3 , Sony NWWM MEM AAD2
> 
> I Format it
> 
> He cannot play


----------



## kazim ali (Oct 13, 2008)

:mad


yoko said:


> After i formated my USB , it has warnned the format error and i can't play my music in my USB . Somebody help me to solve that problem , please.I 've tried to download the USB storage format tool to solve that problem but i didn't successful.HELP ME , Please .....


----------

